# Charge an art store for my paintings?



## ssly3333 (Jun 10, 2015)

*First Question*: When I first approach a store that sell original paintings, how do I sell them on taking a look at my paintings portfolio online? My modern are is not amateur at all. Actually, good enough to sell in stores.

You can view more of my paintings at www.ssly3333.wix.com/music1 Since I now have more than 2 postings, I can add photos and site addresses. My paintings are in the 4ft x 3ft size range and are modern art 

*Second Question*: Let say I approach an art store that sells paintings. Let’s say after showing them my portfolio of paintings, they are interested in selling my paintings in their store. Will the store make an offer as to what they will pay for my paintings, or will they ask me what I want to charge them? If the store owner asks me how much I want for each painting, how much should I charge for my large painting with me being an unknown painter ($100, $200, $500, $750)? I have no idea what they are worth to a store.

Thanks you so much for your time.

Ssly3333


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I would find out what percentage of profit they expect to make. You may sell them a painting for $100, and then they turn around and charge $400. If u have pictures of your art, you should b able to post them on here. Would love to see your work. 
Also, if the same store sells other artists work, maybe u could contact one of them. (?)
Anyways...Welcome!!!


----------



## ssly3333 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Thanks! I just added photos of my paintings five below and two others above*

Thanks for the good advice!!!

You can view five photos of my modern art paintings below and you can view a sixth and seventh different paintings now in the first original question above. I just added them. You can view more of my paintings at www.ssly3333.wix.com/music1 . My paintings are in the 4ft x 3ft size range and are modern art.

ssly3333


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

My favorite is the girl, then probably the leaves. I'm a big fan of tree art, so I'm not surprised I gravitated towards those leaves. The girl is beautiful...bravo!!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

My favorite is the Popple Explosion. I love the bright colors you use in your work.


----------



## ssly3333 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments Leighann and Terry! That’s interesting because both of your opinions are about like mine. I like the pictures best in this order. Free Girl, Poppy Explosion, & the leave third, then my other paintings trail behind them. I have gotten the most compliments on the Free Girl painting. 

However, this does not help me decide whether I should paint more of the traditional or more like the modern art painting such as Poppy Explosion. Would modern art paintings or traditional paintings have a better chance of a store accepting my paintings to sell in their store?


----------



## ssly3333 (Jun 10, 2015)

Do any of you know if there is much money to painting wall murals?


----------

